# 05 Herky-jerky Seats



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Just Found Out Some Info That Might Be Useful. The Early 05 Goats Had Power Seats That Were Herky Jerky When Moved Forward Or Reverse. If This Is The Case With Your Car, Take It To Your Pontiac Dealer And They Will Install A Plastic Piece Which Will Make It Better. Later 05's Were Corrected At The Factory (these Are Still Somewhat Herky Jerky, But Are Much Better). I Found This Out Because My 05 Seats Seemed A Little Herky Jerky, I Took The Car In To The Dealer, They Checked And Said Mine Had Been Corrected At The Factory With The Plastic Piece And That This Was A Little Known Problem And That Early 05's (WITHOUT THE PLASTIC PIECE)Were Alot Worse. Basically, The Fix, Simply Makes It Much Less Noticeable.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> Just Found Out Some Info That Might Be Useful. The Early 05 Goats Had Power Seats That Were Herky Jerky When Moved Forward Or Reverse. If This Is The Case With Your Car, Take It To Your Pontiac Dealer And They Will Install A Plastic Piece Which Will Make It Better. Later 05's Were Corrected At The Factory (these Are Still Somewhat Herky Jerky, But Are Much Better). I Found This Out Because My 05 Seats Seemed A Little Herky Jerky, I Took The Car In To The Dealer, They Checked And Said Mine Had Been Corrected At The Factory With The Plastic Piece And That This Was A Little Known Problem And That Early 05's (WITHOUT THE PLASTIC PIECE)Were Alot Worse. Basically, The Fix, Simply Makes It Much Less Noticeable.


Hey, my passenger side seat tracks have been replaced twice and my drivers side tracks have been replaced 3 times!!!! so far. Its so hillarious. When I had my car in this morning for the alignment problem, I told the service tech to go ahead and order my 4th set of rails for the drivers side because it feels like my seat is going over little mini-railroad tracks again when I move it back and forth. As she did last time, this time she just ordered the parts without even looking at the car because she knows what a POS the mechanism is. How stupid is that?


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

What a bummer! I wonder if the 06 mechanism is free of this defect, if so it might pay off to have an 06 mechanism installed for the seats. I guess i'll just leave mine alone until they give up the ghost.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't noticed it in my 2006, so it was probably fixed since they found it in the 2005....


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm on my 3rd set too.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

One set for my 04 and 2 driver and 1 passenger for my wifes 04. According to my service manager the problem continues in 06.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Mine have been replaced twice as well. It's one of those "I guess I have to live with it" kind of issues as far as I'm concerned.


----------

